# XPath .



## phipsnet (1. Mai 2005)

Nabend allerseits;

kann mir vielleicht jemand mit folgendem problem(chen) helfen ?:
kann ich in meinen xpath pfad eigentlich auch eine
variable einbauen ? in der praxis msolls so aussehen:


```
XPath myXPath = XPath.newInstance("//opa/papa/kind[@sex='m']");
```

koennte ich mir den attributwert 'm' als in einer variable uebergeben lassen und in den
xpath pfad einbauen ? saehe das dann in etwa so aus ?


```
XPath myXPath = XPath.newInstance("//opa/papa/kind[@sex=" + variable]");
```


vielleicht hab ichs mir ja jetzt schon selbst beantwortet...trotzde, ein tip waere nett.

vielen dank;
gruß,
.p


----------



## Roar (1. Mai 2005)

:? das ist doch auch nur ein string, warum sollte man da keine variablen einbauen können...


----------



## clemson (1. Mai 2005)

ja, das geht so! wie roar schon gesagt hat ist die xpath abfrage nur ein String.

aber die ' nicht vergessen!


```
XPath myXPath = XPath.newInstance("//opa/papa/kind[@sex='" + variable + "']");
```


----------

